# OPPO Region Free Kit Bulraychip.dk



## captmilehigh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm new on the forum and would like to say hello to all of you.
I ordered a OPPO BPD103 from amazon the US version. Unfortunately I also ordered a region free kit the pro model from Bluraychip.dk I have yet to receive the product. I have mailed them multiple times with no reply from them. I have two questions. 1, Has anyone dealt with them before and what were your impressions. 2, In the likely event that I've lost my money and don't see the kit, is there another company thats reliable that I can order from.
Thanks in advance any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

captmilehigh said:


> Hi, I'm new on the forum and would like to say hello to all of you.
> I ordered a OPPO BPD103 from amazon the US version. Unfortunately I also ordered a region free kit the pro model from Bluraychip.dk I have yet to receive the product. I have mailed them multiple times with no reply from them. I have two questions. 1, Has anyone dealt with them before and what were your impressions. 2, In the likely event that I've lost my money and don't see the kit, is there another company thats reliable that I can order from.
> Thanks in advance any information would be appreciated.


Hello,
I have never modded an OPPO BDP. Prior to building BDP's OPPO DVD Players could be made Region Free by a simple Remote Control sequence. However, in order to get approval to manufacture Blu-ray Players, manufacturers must jump through a pretty extensive amount of regulations. It took a few years before any Chinese owned manufacturers started to introduce BDP's. OPPO was one of the first.

As for Blueraychip, I have never read any really bad things about them. Moreover, Amazon provides a decent amount of purchase protection so I would be quite shocked if you did not receive the kit. How long ago did you order it? Also, have you called Amazon?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## captmilehigh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the prompt reply. I ordered the player from Amazon but the Region Free Chip directly from bluraychip.dk I've always been happy with Amazon but its the first and probably the last time I've dealt with Bluraychip. Its been about three weeks since I ordered, but I've mailed them multiple times with no reply from them. In any case does anyone know of another company I could buy from. Since all by media is from another region its going to render my new BDP103 pretty useless with out a region crack.
Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With them being in Denmark or the Netherlands I believe, it might well be a language barrier. However, I honestly think they are just quite busy and most likely are just slow in responding. Blueraychip is a very well known company in the OPPO Owners community and I really think you will receive it soon.
Best,
J


----------



## ashok (Mar 18, 2008)

Deleted. See next post.


----------



## ashok (Mar 18, 2008)

captmilehigh said:


> ....Its been about three weeks since I ordered....../QUOTE]
> 
> Now it's a year since you ordered the Blueray chip. Did you get it ? Does it work on DVD and Blueray discs ?
> I've always wondered what happens if you upgrade the firmware of the player. Does the region crack still work ?
> ...


----------

